# The best stabilizers



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

B-Stinger


----------



## eagleeye1624 (Apr 20, 2008)

There are going to be a few oppinions and a couple come to mind are.....

Posten,Doinker,shrewd....The best are up to you and what you test out for your rig.Try out several if you can,and see which one balances out the best.Hope this helps.


----------



## Corey Harting (Jul 1, 2007)

B- STINGER:star:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

What class?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Stokerized. I like them better than my B-Stinger and looks twice as good.


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> What class?


mens open class sorry about that


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

glw27cw said:


> mens open class sorry about that


Lots of choices out there for sure...Keep an eye out for the new B-Stinger XL's.. ultra rigid, lightweight carbon stabs....I havnt used one yet - I am a 12 inch fan myself..but there are a few on here that can give you the info you are looking for. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Yeah*



buckeye_girl said:


> B-Stinger


Enough said.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

B-Stinger!!:darkbeer:


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Dead Center Archery these are great stablizers www.deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm shooting a Cartel right now. Wouldn't really "recommend" it to anyone, per se. I'm looking into getting a Posten. The new Fuse stablizers are pretty nice, too, and definitely look badass.


----------



## crybabyshftshtr (May 1, 2007)

Check out jimposten.com (Posten Stabilization). He builds carbons and standard. Hand built by Jim himself. Very good work and versatile.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

glw27cw said:


> Im looking for a stabilizer to put on my apex 7 just wondering what kind I should be looking for.


A real good friend of mine has just started his own Stabilizer building business, with some very unique features and these stabilizers are getting phenominal reviews. Check out *"XTREME"* Stabiliazation and talk to Mark Malone...again he is a personal friend and i'll vouch for him 100%. He has an add in the AT classifieds and there's a review post, with lots and lots of happy customers...:thumbs_up:


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

stokers all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

Aep


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

crybabyshftshtr said:


> Check out jimposten.com (Posten Stabilization). He builds carbons and standard. Hand built by Jim himself. Very good work and versatile.


I second that


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

grey squirrel said:


> Enough said.


I'll toast to that. :darkbeer: I can't wait til I am working again and can buy my own B-Stinger! Every time I shoot I have someone who is sweet enough to let me borrow his lol. I used a Posten before that and loved it then put the B-Stinger on and immediately saw a difference in my shooting. Now my mistakes are MY mistakes. So I know when I miss I am doing something wrong. Will never go back. And the open class B-Stinger looks AMAZING! (Only saw pics)


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

shrewd

shrewd 

shrewd

i use a 26" older de-vibe stab and 6/8" side stabs

camoham


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

*aep*

*aep*

*aep*

*aep*


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

posten


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

check out the dead center archery stabilizers


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i love my posten.

b stinger are suppose to be great as well.

those are the best 2 i can think of. paradigm look like they would be great as well. i think i spelled it wrong but ya.


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Stealth*

Check out the stealth stablizers, I love mine


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

B-stinger for target and Stealth for hunting.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Dead Center Archery www.deadcenterarcher.com


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

I looked at both the Posten and B-Stinger and went with the Posten because of length (Posten has a 10 inch which would work with all 3D classes), weight distribution, looks and price.

At the end of the day what you chose comes down to personal preference.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

B Stinger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

dougkellermann said:


> I looked at both the Posten and B-Stinger and went with the Posten because of length (Posten has a 10 inch which would work with all 3D classes), weight distribution, looks and price.
> 
> At the end of the day what you chose comes down to personal preference.




The only class in IBO that restricts stabs is hunter and it is a 12" rule and the B stinger makes it!!!!! I wont critisize postens stuff, its also nice.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd have to say check out X-treme stabilizers as well, easily adjusted weight set, real nice finish, and Mark is a great guy to deal with. I love mine, and it doesn't look like a busted off 34 ford axel like others I can think of.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i use easton ace's on mine and love em


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*http://www.deadcenterarchery.com/*

http://www.deadcenterarchery.com/


Be sure to check out the line-up from http://www.deadcenterarchery.com/


Great prices...great products.....and Great service as well.....Todd is a hands on kind of guy and will be right back at ya if you go to the site and drop him a
line....HUGE selection with easy to set up weights and sizes and even has quick disconnect v-bar connectors...great products. And his stabilizer wraps are awesome as well....check out the product photo section...wow

PSE STAFF SHOOTER VT
NFAA VT STATE CHAMPION
http://www.deadcenterarchery.com/ Staff shooter:teeth:


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Deadcenter


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a Doinker Carbon Elite.


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*B-Stinger*



buckeye_girl said:


> B-Stinger


Yup, I agree!


----------



## Junebug13 (Mar 5, 2009)

*B Stinger*

does as advertised.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Posten. The most vestile, customizable, effective stabs on the market. There are many trying to be POSTENS, but there will be one and only one original Posten Stabilization.


----------

